# Good audiobooks for young kids



## Pergamum (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello,

Does anyone have good suggestions for kids' audiobooks. They need not be Christian, but should be morally uplifting.

I have Audible and often buy audiobooks from their website and we have our children listen with mp3 players at night before bed. We have Aesop's fables and stories from the bible and Pilgrim's Progress, as well as Geronimo Stilton, but would like to expand our library.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Feb 21, 2013)

My kids love "Romans" but that probably isn't what you are looking for!
Our children really enjoy RCSproul's "Poison Cup" & "Lightlings" (we have the book and audio book for each)


----------



## Jack K (Feb 22, 2013)

I think the audiobook version of _The Jesus Storybook Bible_ is particularly well performed.


----------



## Miss Marple (Feb 22, 2013)

My kids enjoyed listening to Psalty and the Donut Man. If they are available you might like to try them.


----------

